# Ordering Fish Online



## saint fu

So I was browsing the website for Foster's that has an ad on this site, and I see that they carry some fish that my lfs doesn't have. I'd like to maybe order some, but I'm concerned about how they would mail them. Has anyone else done this? How healthy were your fish when they arrived? Thanks.


----------



## fishkid

If I remember correctly, fosters (liveaquaria) uses Fedex express to ship fish. This should take only one night. However, it is rather expensive (around $35 I think). But I do think that it is pretty good for shipping fish, as it has been used for years.

More recently, USPS priority mail is being used to ship fish as well. The fish are placed in breather bags, which allow oxygen from the air to be transferred into the water through the wall of the bag. This usually takes 2-3 days, and is much cheaper (anywhere from $6 - $15, depending on the amount of fish and the amount of shipping materials used). I have received fish this way before, and it is a good method. Unfortunately, not many sellers offer to use priority mail.


----------



## redchigh

Most businesses have a 'live arrival guarantee' with express...

With Priority, about 98% of the time the fish are fine (assuming it's a relatively hardy fish- Discus, cories, and loaches, I'd be nervous)

Try Aquabid.com

As a seller, I've shipped fish many many times, and only lost one box. Ironically, it was the whole box (18 fish). All in all it's pretty reliable, and I'd buy fish online if I wanted to.


----------



## saint fu

ouch! i just did a mock order to see whats what with the shipping, and not only is there a $35 shipping fee, but also a $30 minimum order. I can see the logic behind it, but its a little too rich for my blood. guess i'll keep an eye on the lfs to get some new things in.


----------



## k19smith

I buy and sell almost all of my fish online, if you buy from and individual shipping is normally way cheaper than a business. I knock on wood have never lost a single fish/shrimp/snail. My local fish stores do not carry the quality or what I want. I like to buy online as I can get just about anything I could imagine.


----------



## saint fu

k19smith, where do you purchase yours?


----------



## redchigh

try www.aquabid.com


----------



## k19smith

Mostly from people I met on forums, that seems to be the best. Ebay has some every now an then so does aquabid you just have to make sure you know what your buying in auctions people will drive the price up on stuff when it's not worth it, not always but I see it happen. Then there are always individual stores, you can find just about any fish you want and have it shipped from CA to NC in 3 days as long as your not buying fragile fish shipping is no big deal. The reason I buy online even if I pay a few extra dollars I always seem to get better quality.


----------

